# Do you get annoyed by people while cooking?



## lbb87 (Nov 21, 2008)

Is there anyone here who gets highly irritated (even enraged) when other people are hanging around in the kitchen while you're trying to cook? If so, could you please explain why it bothers you? Thanks.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 21, 2008)

I appreciate the company while I'm cooking.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 21, 2008)

I appreciate the company too -----And the help!!!


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 21, 2008)

The only people who could annoy me while I'm cooking would be the same people who'd annoy me while I'm doing anything.  The cooking isn't the common denominator, it the level of annoyance they make you wear.  Face it, there are some people who procure invitations to your home that you'd rather never have darken your doorstep, so having them in the kitchen, a holy ground as far as I'm concerned, is surely going to get your ire up.

On the other hand, regardless my kitchen is the size of a postage stamp with windows, I love having people in the kitchen with me.  As long as they can anticipate my moves and give me the little space I require to work, I always encourage people to linger in the kitchen.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 21, 2008)

lbb87 said:


> Is there anyone here who gets highly irritated (even enraged) when other people are hanging around in the kitchen while you're trying to cook? If so, could you please explain why it bothers you? Thanks.


 

How do you feel about it?


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 21, 2008)

Too small, my kitchen is small and when someone else is in there, I feel I should physically pick them up and put them on a shelf.  Seems before I get chance to serve the food, they are sampling what it tastes like.  I have to sample it to make sure it is seasoned right.

Normally, I think it would be okay if someone where in the kitchen  as I do enjoy someone commenting about what I am doing and if they will like it.


----------



## radhuni (Nov 21, 2008)

I generally annoyed by my Mom (when she come to my home). She thinks that I know nothing about cooking and she likes to give me lots of advices and directions.


----------



## JoeV (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm blessed with a big kitchen that has an island where visitors can sit and chat or help out if they are so inclined. I don't invite people into my home who are toads, trolls or PIA's, so it's a non-issue for me. Here's a pic before I tiled the back splash walls.


----------



## Adillo303 (Nov 21, 2008)

JoeV - Wow! What a gorgeous kitchen. Congradulations.

Vera - I understand what you are saying, completely. It is not alwas possible to control who comes to your house.

If I am in the kitchen, also my holy ground, I am alwasy accompanied by my tow Larrador Retrievers. They ar usually parked on the floor in inconvenient locations awaiting the slip of hand that will place a food morsel on the playing field and initiate a call to action. Thye asre also crazy good to me and I don't mind. I appreciate plesant company while cooking. I reserver the right to slect who may and may not sample, unfortunately, based on arbitrary criteria. As far as help, not so much. I kind of maintain that I cook it and someone else can serve it. There is where I really appreciate help.

DW has a GF that comes to the house infrequently, She is a really great person. She will usually pitch in without asking and is a wonderful person to have helping. Ine day I was doing dinner for about 12 and was WAY behind the gun. She and her cousin showed up pitched in and put everything back on schedule without any of us getting in eachother's way, it fealt great!.

As far as those that come to my house that i would just as soon not come, I can always find a way to be doing something that requires my full attention. I do believe that if someone is a gueat in my house, they must be treated as a guest.

I have a kind of dreamy fantisy that I could pick two people at DC who's cooking I really like and prepare a meal with them.

All in all, yup, the kitchen is hallowed ground.

AC


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 21, 2008)

No one is ever here except James and me.  James stays away from the kitchen while I am cooking.  We can still talk, as the kitchen and living room are attached and he's only around 15 feet away.  

I remember my mom's one irritation about other people in the kitchen (besides the fact that there wasn't a lot of room to move around in there).  My sister would idly lift lids and stir things (I say idly because she wasn't doing it to help--just bored and it was something to do).  Usually my mom had just stirred it, and sometimes it was something that needed to cook undisturbed for awhile.  

If she had ever caught me at it, I'm sure she would have been irritated at me whenever she made spaghetti, as I was always snitching mushrooms out of the sauce as it cooked!  After I moved away I asked her if she had noticed that there were a lot more mushrooms in the spaghetti since I had moved out!  

Barbara


----------



## Lefty7887 (Nov 21, 2008)

Not much bothers me in the kitchen. Our kitchen is small so when someone is cooking we leave them alone unless they ask for help.


----------



## GB (Nov 21, 2008)

I love having people in the kitchen when I cook. I do not find it annoying at all. I actually prefer it. Sometimes it can be challanging though. My wife always decided to use the sink right when I need it and if it is cold water I need then she has the hot running and vice versa. It does not annoy me though. I tell her I need to borrow the sink and she out of my way before I can even finish asking her. 

The one thing that has started making me nervous since my boy is now walking is when I am cooking stuff that splatters. I do not mind getting hit with hot oil droplets, but I do not want my kids getting hit. Of course they are very curious and want to watch what I am doing so that can be a challange. It is not annoying though.


----------



## GrillingFool (Nov 21, 2008)

My wife, for reasons unknown, almost always thinks it is Hug Time....
when I am chopping, slicing, dicing, frying, stirring or otherwise involved
in an active cook moment. 
Don't get me wrong, I like Hug Times... but can't it wait a moment or two?
Otherwise, I like people hanging out to keep me company while I cooks.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 21, 2008)

I put my grandson in the high chair near the stove so he can watch.  It's as effective as Sesame Street at keeping his attention.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 21, 2008)

GrillingFool said:


> ...Don't get me wrong, I like Hug Times... but can't it wait a moment or two?...


 

No, it can't wait.  Hugs trump cooking every time.


----------



## GB (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah I do the same thing Andy. It works about 50% of the time. The other 50% he just refuses to be in his seat. It is perfect when he allows it though as I can keep him a safe distance from everything and I know exactly where he is.


----------



## AuntieV (Nov 21, 2008)

For many years our holidays have been at Mom & Dad's house with only the three of us doing the cooking. When everyone was here we would have around 35. It always amazed me that EVERYONE wanted to crowd into the kitchen to snatch a little taste of something before we served but when it came time to do the dishes NO ONE was around. My SIL's could set records on how fast they could load up the kids and dissapear before the table was cleared.

Mom and I can always work side by side in the kitchen but I do not do well when I have others in MY kitchen standing in the way and asking stupid questions. (aka Not Offering to Help)  My EX SIL was the worst. She would walk right up behind me and stare into a pan or bowl over my shoulder. I have this giant Chef's Knife that I almost stabbed her with one time because she was so close when I started to turn around.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Nov 21, 2008)

I welcome the help so its no bother to me.
  ** Joe, beautiful kitchen !


----------



## PieSusan (Nov 21, 2008)

I guess it depends on the person. I am so use to doing everything by myself that it is a little jarring to tell someone else that wants to help what to do. However, I have taught people how to bake at my house--that wasn't so bad. I think that I prefer demonstration though unless it is something like cookies.


----------



## miniman (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm OK with people being around but I do intensely dislike people messing with the food I'm cooking. DW will come in and feel the need to prod or stir things.


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't mind the company, but I don't like sharing the kitchen.  For example, when I'm trying to get dinner ready and the DW decides she wants to bake something.....that can be a little nerveracking at times.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 21, 2008)

GB said:


> Yeah I do the same thing Andy. It works about 50% of the time. The other 50% he just refuses to be in his seat. It is perfect when he allows it though as I can keep him a safe distance from everything and I know exactly where he is.


Give him a  wooden spoon and a plastic container and show him how to play drums GB...Ya never know he might love it...Mine did, but be warned they grow into a noisy pot fairly fast...
kades


----------



## kadesma (Nov 21, 2008)

I enjoy having company as I cook but there are several things that set the old teeth on edge..Why must all the lights from the entry hall fixture need cleaning NOW? Must we make a sandwich on the same cutting board I'm using to chop onions? Do you really need to stand next to the  garbage disposal and pick out the orange peel?  My DH has taken to hanging around the kitchen dispensing helpful advice lately and it is making me crazy. Other wise I enjoy the kids running through or my daughters in there with me..They help me a lot now and it's fun to see them change and grow as they do things...So I'm  usually happy to have you share the kitchen with me..
kadesma


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 21, 2008)

No comment, just look at my DC name.


----------



## 70chevelle (Nov 21, 2008)

My inlaws occasionally (read always) drive me nuts when we host holiday dinners. Why, you ask?

1) My M-I-L stands next to me, or leans on me, while I'm carving. If that isn't annoying enough, she's darting her hand in and out grabbing "a taste" at the same time. 

2) My inlaws have a first come first served mentality. It doesn't matter how many people are coming, if they're there first, they feel that all the appetizers are for them. For example: Xmas day, I fry calamari & smelts. Again I have the M-I-L standing next to me and/or leaning on me. (She is always surprised that that first smelt or calamari is so hot as she grabs it and eats it right after I dump it in the bowl from the hot frier, it never fails!) They can't sit down and wait for the appetizers to put on the table with the proper sauces, etc, no they stand behind me and are grabbing the food and asking for salt, pepper, 'where's that dipping sauce?'. (You know, since I'm not doing anything, can I get you a drink while your standing in front of the fridge?) Needless to say, it gets pretty frustrating. I usually have to vocalize my feelings when my one B-I-L asks why I'm not frying that last batch. 

Other than that, I don't have a care in the world when people are in my kitchen.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 21, 2008)

Love the company while I cook as long as I have room to move around.  My mom is a lot loke 70c's MIL...she HOVERS right next to me sometimes toughing me.  She HATED it when her father did it to her she'd complain for days before the holiday .. "he's going to follow me around and drive me crazy, he just stands there and hovers"...on and on.  Now she does it to me and she laughs about it.  LOL.. " I'm just like grandpa, I'm hovering.. I have to make sure you're doing it right"... UGH!!!!!


----------



## GB (Nov 21, 2008)

kadesma said:


> Give him a  wooden spoon and a plastic container and show him how to play drums GB...Ya never know he might love it...Mine did, but be warned they grow into a noisy pot fairly fast...
> kades


 trust me, he has that down pat. He plays drums better than Ringo Star.


----------



## sattie (Nov 21, 2008)

Just me, DH, and the dogs. The dogs usually hang around to clean up the things I drop. The only time I get irritated is that when I start to cook, DH decides to unload the dishwasher. He has had alllllll day to do it, WHY NOW????? Throws my whole cooking vibe off. 

Other than that, I'm cool with folks in the kitchen... just stay out of my way!


----------



## *amy* (Nov 21, 2008)

lbb87 said:


> Is there anyone here who gets highly irritated (even enraged) when other people are hanging around in the kitchen while you're trying to cook? If so, could you please explain why it bothers you? Thanks.


 
No.  Never annoyed & welcome the company, unless I am preparing an elaborate meal/dinner.  Then, I prefer to be alone & concentrate on what I need to do.  Otherwise, it is quite the opposite - more of a social gathering, i.e. make yourself a cocktail or have a glass of wine & chat.  Wish I had more space & seating than I do now, but I'll squeeze you in.


----------



## homecook (Nov 21, 2008)

My kitchen isn't very big so you can't get too many people in it. With that being said, I'll have all my serving dishes layed out on the kitchen table to be filled and taken to the dining room. Inevitably someone wants to sit at the kitchen table to watch me and starts moving things around. lol 
No one else in my family likes to cook, so they usually steer clear until time to serve. Dh will sneak in and try to grab something or other "just to taste". At least I know they like my cooking!

Barb


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes, I get annoyed.  I don't mind someone else being in the kitchen, as long as they know that I move around quite a bit, and you need to be aware of where I'm going and what I have in my hands, as it can be razor-sharp or hot.  Don't get in my way.

My kids are always running through the kitchen, wanting a glass of water, a sandwich, etc.  The dogs are always underfoot.  I really dislike stepping on the chihuahuas, as they're so small, I could really hurt them.  That also translates to the kids, as I don't want to step on them.

What we really need to do is get some barstools for the prep counter, as it also serves as a bar.  That way the kids could watch what I'm doing, as I know that's the main thing they want to do.

Occasionally PeppA will ask if I want help.  She'll dice up some onions or something for me.

I will admit I have some hangups.  I prefer to prep everything myself, as that way I know what it will do in the pan, texture, taste, etc.  Sometimes someone else will prep something for me, and it isn't cut right, or doesn't taste right, and for me, it's ruined, but it's still perfectly suitable.  I recognize this, and usually bite my tongue.  However, I'll work myself to death, get all upset, etc., trying to get everything ready by myself when I know that I can't really do it, just because I don't trust anyone else to make something "exactly" like I do.


----------



## JohnL (Nov 21, 2008)

It doesn't bother me at all. I love having friends and family in the kitchen, we all seem to gather there. I'm with Allen on the pets though, my daughters cat is always under foot in the kitchen.


----------



## GrillingFool (Nov 21, 2008)

> as it can be razor-sharp or hot. Don't get in my way.



Hug time excepted, of course!


----------



## DramaQueen (Nov 21, 2008)

*I cook a great deal and I'm good at it. My family and friends seldom cook and they AREN'T good at it so watching me cook is a source of fascination for them. I can understand that, but they ask a jillion questions and they all stand over my shoulder and next to me at the stove. I work fairly fast and when I need to reach for something I have to step on at least 3 people to get at what I want. *
** 
*I don't need or want their help, it only hinders me because it takes time to tell or show them what to do.  I'm flattered but please don't stand over me when I cook. Sit in the kitchen with me if you want to , have a glass of wine and chat. I love that part, BUT STAY THE HELL OUT OF MY WAY!!!*


----------



## AuntieV (Nov 21, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> *Sit in the kitchen with me if you want to , have a glass of wine and chat. I love that part, BUT STAY THE HELL OUT OF MY WAY!!!*


 
I agree. I tend to stage things in three areas of the kitchen and move between them working on something in each area at the same time. As long as they are in one place out of the way with their hands out of the food they are welcome.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Nov 21, 2008)

I like the company while I am cooking, but don't want the help.  My kitchen is really designed for one person, and I worry about injuring myself or the "helper".  I would prefer that you make your own drink, eat the nibbles I have pre-prepared, and sit on the other side of the kitchen bar, and keep me company.  Ask questions if you like.  What really bugs me, though, are those wanting to help me clean up.  I use tin lined copper cookware, laminated japanese knives, and good china and glassware.  I prefer to clean them up myself.  None of these go in the dishwasher, or get anywhere a scouring pad.


----------



## babetoo (Nov 21, 2008)

my kitchen is small. one more person other than myself is all it can handle. i'm ok with them being there, as long as they do an assigned task and leave the rest alone. you know, put rolls on pan for oven or set up coffee station. they can open cans, olives etc. they really need to stay out of my way. when i do a holiday, like to do as much as i can in days before. so not a lot of prep. annoyed ?no, thrilled?not so much
when i dish up dessert though, i let one person take the order and serve it. guests are not always at the table for dessert


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 21, 2008)

JoeV said:


> I'm blessed with a big kitchen that has an island where visitors can sit and chat or help out if they are so inclined. I don't invite people into my home who are toads, trolls or PIA's, so it's a non-issue for me. Here's a pic before I tiled the back splash walls.



Okay now I surely do feel like I am justified in complaining when someone only 'stands' in the kitchen.  YOUR kitchen is something that I only can dream about.  I am so very happy for you. Looks absolutely gorgeous.  As I said DREAM kitchen.  You don't have any right to complain.  This Thanksgiving count your blessings and thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 21, 2008)

AllenOK said:


> ...I really dislike stepping on the chihuahuas, as they're so small, I could really hurt them...


For me it is a German Shepherd and two cats. The cats don't hang out in the kitchen with me that much, but when they do, they like to wrap themselves around my legs as I cook and try to walk. Cubbie likes to lie right across my path so that I have to step over him to go to the living room. Like kids and husbands, he has selective hearing and doesn't hear me telling him to move! Of course, as soon as I get past him, he gets up and follows me into the living room so that as soon as I pull my chair up to the computer, he can sit right behind the wheels of my chair! I guess it is kind of like tying a bell to a sleepwalker--he wants to make sure he notices when I leave!

Barbara


----------



## letscook (Nov 21, 2008)

doesn't bother me as long as they want to help here and there but don't tell me how to make what im cooking or add seasoning while im still making it.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 21, 2008)

*JoeV*

Can't help but keep coming to look at your kitchen.  Only third time, i came back to look.  Gosh, don't you think the kitchen should always be the biggest room in the house?  do you have pantries too?  My sister, who hates to cook, has big kitchen plus pantries she can walk into.  I am NOT jealous but wonder how this happens? or why?  

JoeV, you have a kitchen like my sister but you enjoy working in yours, don't you?


----------



## elaine l (Nov 21, 2008)

I love working in the kitchen and I love having my guests keep me company while I do.  A long long time ago, I had a dinner party and everyone went outside while I was cooking.  I was hurt and felt like I was somehow catering a dinner party and not the host.


----------



## Michelemarie (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm rarely annoyed by people while I am cooking in the kitchen - I like cooking and talking --- I do get annoyed when I am cleaning up and there is not even an offer to help - annoying!


----------



## Domestic Goddess (Nov 21, 2008)

I can't say I get annoyed, but I do however have a tendency to screw up a recipe more often when someone is in the kitchen; especially when they are trying to have a conversation with me. The other day I was making Ol-blue's Surprise Lemon Cake, while my husband and one of our daughter's were in the kitchen, and wouldn't ya know it, after I took the cake out of the oven, I noticed that the cake didn't rise as much as it should of. I then looked up on the kitchen counter and saw what I forgot to add to the mix...the eggs.   Needless to say we still ate the cake, as it was good, but I now know and see what can happen to a cake when one forgets to add the eggs; especially after you cut into it.  My hubby and I still enjoyed the cake, it was good, and I ate mine with some Cool Whip.


----------



## Sparkly77 (Nov 22, 2008)

Normally I don't mind company in the kitchen, I love to chat as I prepare and cook.  However, when my 21 month old son comes in and starts pulling plastic containers out and putting them at my feet (then usually he walks away, leaving the containers there for me to trip over ), I start to get a little bit irritated.  

I'm constantly saying "Out, out!" and picking the containers up, it drives me crazy.  But he's a little sweetie normally, bless his cotton socks, so it's impossible to get angry with him for doing it, he's just a little fella


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 22, 2008)

I have a very tiny galley kitchen and there is little room for people to stand around in it, but I don't mind anyone coming in whether it is to chat or help.  In fact, I love it when DH or our border sit at the table (just outside the kitchen) and chat with me while I work.  Lately I have been doing a lot of sitting at the table doing prep because of my leg and it is great to have the company.  

I grew up in a home where the kitchen was the centre of most activity.  The living room was where you went if you wanted to watch TV or for a huge crowd, but the kitchen was where most casual visiting went on while  my Mom would be creating meals or baking.  I love that way of life!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 22, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> I put my grandson in the high chair near the stove so he can watch. It's as effective as Sesame Street at keeping his attention.


 

from now on, when i read andy m's post, i'll hear it in my head in grover's voice.

to-day boys and girls, we are going to make osso bucco. can you say that, os-so bu-co? very good. laa laaaa la laaaaaa.


----------



## DramaQueen (Nov 22, 2008)

Michelemarie said:


> I'm rarely annoyed by people while I am cooking in the kitchen - I like cooking and talking --- I do get annoyed when I am cleaning up and there is not even an offer to help - annoying!


 
*I love cooking and talking too.  Cooking is second nature to me so I don't really have to concentrate.  I just want people to sit at my table and talk, not stand behind, next to and over me while I'm trying to cook.*

*As for clean up, as long they clear the table that's it for me.  No one seems to know the proper way to load a dishwasher and I have to rearrange everything they've loaded.  It makes more work for me and a biggie for me here-  I put garbage in my garbage disposer NOT in the trash bin.  That's for trash, the disposer is for food.  I have a hard time getting that point across.*


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 22, 2008)

buckytom said:


> from now on, when i read andy m's post, i'll hear it in my head in grover's voice....


I do too!  Of course, I've met him, so it's only natural.

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 22, 2008)

my stepmother hated anyone in the kitchen when she "cooked"----we made her nervous----this meant flinging grease everywhere and using 5 thousand dishes and then we had to clean up afterwards when I had tons of homework (I worked hard to get good grades and didn't have time to be cleaning 2 hours up after her horrible messes) I begged her to let me help while she cooked so that there wasn't such a huge mess to clean up afterwards..........but no, we made her "nervous".......one night after fried chicken, mashed potatos, 3 thousand dishes, grease slung everywhere and I had several tests the next day........I just went ballistic.........I was slamming drawers, cabinets, and the hills came alive with the sound of my "MUSICAL Voice of  loud complaints".........she came in there and said I didn't have to do it anymore.....my two sisters could clean up from now on.....fine with me........I took over the cleaning of the bathrooms...and general cleanup on the weekends....my offer not hers......I'm a bit anal......... in huge contrast my mother-in-law on the other hand absolutely appreciated help in the kitchen esp. with dishes as she went along.......she's also the one who taught me to cook........nothing made her happier than to have a grandchild perched on a chair and have them "help" her make a pie or a cake.......nothing made her nervous............


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 22, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> *I cook a great deal and I'm good at it. My family and friends seldom cook and they AREN'T good at it so watching me cook is a source of fascination for them. I can understand that, but they ask a jillion questions and they all stand over my shoulder and next to me at the stove. I work fairly fast and when I need to reach for something I have to step on at least 3 people to get at what I want. *
> 
> *I don't need or want their help, it only hinders me because it takes time to tell or show them what to do. I'm flattered but please don't stand over me when I cook. Sit in the kitchen with me if you want to , have a glass of wine and chat. I love that part, BUT STAY THE HELL OUT OF MY WAY!!!*


 
 DITTO!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 22, 2008)

It's amazing how many people will not help with the clean up and actually just sit there and watch you. I'm not talking four guests or even six but when you have eight or even more people it's nice to have a bit of help. Once in a while a couple people will offer to help and so clean up is around twenty minutes. What kills me is people who have grown kids that don't help with anything. Helping with clean up is the easiest thing in the world it says a lot about the ones who consistently never lift a finger ever.


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 22, 2008)

My kitchen is open and folks hang around (and never sit in the living room!!)  Anyway, in my kitchen I'm the chef and we do it my way. In your kitchen we do it your way. Following this simple courtesy, it is never a problem.


----------



## RobsanX (Nov 22, 2008)

Especially MIL when she visits, and all the other inlaws for that matter... We have a perfectly good living room with plenty of light and couches and chairs to sit in. But no, where do they all want to be? In my kitchen, in my way!

I finally had to lay down the law and tell them to go into another room. There's too many sharp objects and hot liquids to have people milling about in there. They aren't completely banned from the kitchen. If I'm not cooking they can go nuts in there for all I care. And even if I'm cooking, I always give them a 5 or 10 minute window now and then to get ice or drinks. At those times I just stand there and glare at them until they're done. They get the message! 

Oh, and good luck finding anything when MIL does the dishes! I banned her from doing that too!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Nov 22, 2008)

Most times I don't mind, and will actually encourage it if they are wanting to learn something, or it is the kids. However, I hate it when someone is just leaning over my shoulder watching every little thing I am doing, or just putzing around the kitchen aimlessly and getting under foot.


----------



## lbb87 (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't like people in the kitchen while I'm cooking. I especially don't like it when they just stand at the kitchen counter reading a newspaper or something. Or worse yet is when they talk to me because it makes me forget what I'm doing. Of course, most times the things they say to me are things I don't want to hear such as negative stuff. I like to be alone to think while cooking. The presence of other people completely disrupts my thoughts. 

Also, during my holiday cooking, it's almost like I'm doing a dance. If someone gets in the way, the whole routine gets thrown off and I end up spending more time cooking than necessary. Like when I'm baking cookies, one batch comes out of the oven, a second goes in. The first batch rests for a minute, then gets moved to a cooling rack, then frosted. Then I remove any remaining crumbs from the cookie sheet, put it aside to cool, then work on getting the next batch ready. Then I repeat the whole process several more times. Everything is timed so that I'm always doing something - there's no time to rest, which reduces the amount of time I spend slaving away. If one person gets in my way, it's enough to throw off everything so I'm running behind. That happened a couple years ago when my father kept walking through the kitchen looking for his misplaced tools.

I was just asking about this because I'm tired of people in the kitchen while I'm cooking. I'm considering saying something to the offending people but I figure they'll get mad. But when they're doing something that requires concentration or when they just want to be alone, I don't bother them so they shouldn't bother me. My mother told me that I'm being silly for feeling this way, which is why I wanted to see how others felt. But then I'm one of those people who prefer to be by myself anyway. If I want your company I'll tell you, otherwise, bug off.


----------



## mikki (Nov 23, 2008)

Most of my family asks if I need any help, if I say no they stand out of the way and chat. As for clean up, I have taught my girls since they were little to always help clean up, and one christmas at my moms, my 2 girls told everyone to go sit down and they put stuff away and did the dishes. I was very impressed.
When I was first married I had MIL,FIL,SIL,BIL plus 3 kids. No one helped clean up, I was furious. They didn't get invited back for dinner for quit awhile.


----------



## JoeV (Nov 23, 2008)

In the Kitchen said:


> Can't help but keep coming to look at your kitchen.  Only third time, i came back to look.  Gosh, don't you think the kitchen should always be the biggest room in the house?  do you have pantries too?  My sister, who hates to cook, has big kitchen plus pantries she can walk into.  I am NOT jealous but wonder how this happens? or why?
> 
> JoeV, you have a kitchen like my sister but you enjoy working in yours, don't you?


Me and DW designed the house and gave the builder the working drawings to build it for us (I have a design background). We actually reduced the size of the dining room (to the left of the kitchen in the picture) and gave that space to the kitchen so we could put in the island. We have a 2' x 4' x 8' food pantry in the kitchen, and one the same size in the adjacent laundry room that was recently expanded. That pantry mainly holds a plethora of cooking and baking vessels and gadgets of any sort that I have accumulated over the years. 

We enjoy entertaining and I enjoy cooking for crowds. When we get company I try to have 90% of the food ready and in warmers so there's no reason for others to be in the kitchen at the same time with me. The two most welcomed people in my kitchen are my DW and my twin brother, who also shares a passion for food. The rest are handed a drink and told to sit back and relax.

JoeV


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 23, 2008)

*Joe V*

What your post tells me is what you give you receive!  You do  make others happy and you do so with your special gift.  Hearing someone designed their own kitchen is so awesome, words I cannot seem to express.   How many people may have wanted to do this?  It was sure worth all the time and effort and of course patience.  You can be so proud.  My MIL has three different kitchens with the three homes she has.  She cannot say that she designed them herself.  One Thanksgiving when she visited us, she could not find places to put all the things so she could clear the table.  When we finished eating, I found she had put lot of things in the oven.  That really worried me as I have oft en turned the oven on without looking in it. Taught me to check things before I use them especially when you have company.

Are you working in your kitchen on Thanksgiving?  My family looked at your kitchen and asked if I couldn't serve drinks this Thanksgiving as you do?  I didn't laugh but could only wonder.  Thank you very much for your thoughts and be thankful to be so blessed.  I am happy for you.  You and your family deserve it.


----------



## JoeV (Nov 23, 2008)

In the Kitchen said:


> What your post tells me is what you give you receive!  You do  make others happy and you do so with your special gift.  Hearing someone designed their own kitchen is so awesome, words I cannot seem to express.   How many people may have wanted to do this?  It was sure worth all the time and effort and of course patience.  You can be so proud.  My MIL has three different kitchens with the three homes she has.  She cannot say that she designed them herself.  One Thanksgiving when she visited us, she could not find places to put all the things so she could clear the table.  When we finished eating, I found she had put lot of things in the oven.  That really worried me as I have oft en turned the oven on without looking in it. Taught me to check things before I use them especially when you have company.
> 
> Are you working in your kitchen on Thanksgiving?  My family looked at your kitchen and asked if I couldn't serve drinks this Thanksgiving as you do?  I didn't laugh but could only wonder.  Thank you very much for your thoughts and be thankful to be so blessed.  I am happy for you.  You and your family deserve it.



Most of the "drinks" served in our home are soft drinks. We have the occasional bottle of wine and the youngsters (25-40) are beer drinkers. Us old geezers are past the heavy drinking years and get our enjoyment from each other's company and watching the kids have a good time.

Thanksgiving will be at my twin brother's home as it is every year, with about 23-25 people for dinner. I do the Christmas dinner each year and will have about the same size crowd for that. It's my favorite meal of teh year to cook because of all the variety, and for the first time this year I will be able to have all the bread and rolls come from my oven as well. 

JoeV


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 23, 2008)

Sounds like something I see on tv!  Your holidays are sure something to look forward to when you have enough room for most everyone.  makes life so full and exciting.  Happy holidays to you and yours and thanks for sharing with me your pictures of your kitchen.  I can only imagine.  Well worth it.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Nov 23, 2008)

I get annoyed if hubby hangs around in the kitchen , getting in my way while I am preparing a meal.


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 24, 2008)

I Dont mind people in the kitchen while im cooking. What annoys me are the following:

When my wife decides to empty the dish washer the second i start cooking, therefore , totally getting in my way.  If it happened once, no big deal.  But it seems to be like clockwork.

When someone is trying to sneak a taste while im cooking.

And finally, the only thing that could annoy me , is when Im trying to roll out dough for a pizza or a pie crust and things are going terribly wrong ( as they usually do when im dealing with dough).  The more they stare, the more the dough doesnt cooperate.  Usually people can feel my tension, and disappear until i get things under control.


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 24, 2008)

There's a line that defines the 'kitchen' floor space and the rest of that house in some of my places, it's defined by the change from linoleum to carpet, in other's just the beginning of cabinetry.

Critters:  They know NOT to cross that line while I'm working in the kitchen.  Toes that cross that line are tapped with a finger til they are behind the line.  They get rewards for obeying the 'line'.  

I did make one exception, I had one dog, a retriever who was trained to NOT move.  She laid perfectly still in the middle of the kitchen floor, I could walk over her, around her and since she didn't move I knew where she was and could avoid her.  She was trained to let me pull down the doors of the oven and dishwasher over her and not move.  She was the exception and it only happened when it was just she and I in the kitchen.

Visiting critters picked up the 'line' rules pretty quickly too. Humans?  Not so much... 

As for humans - well, the under 6 yo's were taught the 'line' rule too.  Keeps them safe and again, rewards were enjoyed.

Over 6? Well, if you want to help then come join me!  I truly enjoy working with other folk.  If you're not there to help, prepare to be chased out over the 'line'!  

LL


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Nov 24, 2008)

I dont mind it as long as:

#1 like vera said they can anticipate my moves or know when to get out of the way
#2 dont nit pick "my mess"   I am clean when I cook but I set up my mise and I have alot going on which makes it seem like a mess to my family who arent cooks what so ever

#3 dont mind giving a honest opinion when I need a taster

Other then that I dont mind the company.  I do like when people are interested in what im doing and want to learn what little bit i can give them.  or big bit.


----------



## deelady (Dec 7, 2008)

Domestic Goddess said:


> I can't say I get annoyed, but I do however have a tendency to screw up a recipe more often when someone is in the kitchen; especially when they are trying to have a conversation with me. The other day I was making Ol-blue's Surprise Lemon Cake, while my husband and one of our daughter's were in the kitchen, and wouldn't ya know it, after I took the cake out of the oven, I noticed that the cake didn't rise as much as it should of. I then looked up on the kitchen counter and saw what I forgot to add to the mix...the eggs.  Needless to say we still ate the cake, as it was good, but I now know and see what can happen to a cake when one forgets to add the eggs; especially after you cut into it.  My hubby and I still enjoyed the cake, it was good, and I ate mine with some Cool Whip.


 
First I would say I am much better off without any "help" as well because I also tend to forget things when someone is haging around.....but usually for me I have someone offer to help but then they disappear when I say sure!.......I guess they were just trying to do the thought that counts but didn't think I'd actually say yes!


----------



## jessicacarr (Dec 7, 2008)

*I don't get annoyed. It is the opposite actually. For me, preparation of food is an act of love, so when cooking draws others into the kitchen, it is a bonding thing, as I see it.*


----------

